# larry johnson



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

his retirement was so quiet. i was his biggest fan and i didn't even know he retired. i was ready for the next knicks season and when i noticed he never played in 10 games, i knew something was wrong. was he not much of a superstar?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> his retirement was so quiet. i was his biggest fan and i didn't even know he retired. i was ready for the next knicks season and when i noticed he never played in 10 games, i knew something was wrong. was he not much of a superstar?


He was a bigtime star before he got hit with back problems. Then he become a 3 pt shooter.

I loved that old Charlotte team with LJ, Zo, Muggsy ...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: larry johnson*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He was a bigtime star before he got hit with back problems. Then he become a 3 pt shooter.
> ...


:yes: 
Those three, Kendall Gill, Dell Curry


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: larry johnson*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He was a bigtime star before he got hit with back problems. Then he become a 3 pt shooter.
> ...


Yeah it was a shame that all those back injuries wrecked Larrys career. I was also a fan of that Charlotte team back in the early 90s


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: larry johnson*



> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> Those three, Kendall Gill, Dell Curry


They were a great team to watch ... and they had tremendous support from their home crowd then. Of course, that all went downhill.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

When Larry first came into the league I said to people he would be the next Barkley and for his first two years he looked like he was on his way to become so. It was unfortunate that he suffered a back injury that would derail the rest of his career. What is even more sad is that the super frontcourt tandem of Zo and Larry never materialized to its potential due to injuries and internal disputes. That tandem was once the future of the NBA. It is scary even to this day when I think what they could have accomplished together healthy and without dysfunctional conflict.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> When Larry first came into the league I said to people he would be the next Barkley and for his first two years he looked like he was on his way to become so. It was unfortunate that he suffered a back injury that would derail the rest of his career. What is even more sad is that the super frontcourt tandem of Zo and Larry never materialized to its potential due to injuries and internal disputes. That tandem was once the future of the NBA. It is scary even to this day when I think what they could have accomplished together healthy and without dysfunctional conflict.


just out of curiosity, were zo and lj ever a good teammates together ?? i think you all remember that infamous fight between zo and lj in the playoff right ?? and they use to be teammates !!!!!!!!! was that a reason behind them that got them traded from charlotte hornets (now new orlean hornets)


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Larry Johnson was my favorite player of all time. i was a big fan of charlotte when he was there i liked him in NY too. and his performance in the eastern conference finals in 99 was outstanding. his 4pt game winning play vs. Indiana was one of the best cluch plays in the "history of western civilization"


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Honestly.. How many time's, has a school had 3 player's selected in the 1st 12 pick's of the same draft?.. Larry Johnson(#1).. Stacey Augmon(#9) and Greg Anthony(#12) of UNLV.. Who woulda thought that Augmon would be the last man standing out of the trio.!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I agree with all of you guys. That Charlotte team was a helluva team to watch. I used to have a bunch of Hornet gear.

LJ was a stud in college and for a few years in the Pros until injuries made him slow, which seemed to coincide with him going to the Knicks. I also remember Larry signing what was, at the time, the biggest contract in NBA (maybe even pro sports?) history. It was something like $90 mil over 8 years, if I remember correctly. I officially stopped liking him when he started doing that stupid-looking "L" thing with his arms when he was on the Knicks. That was annoying as all hell.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> Honestly.. How many time's, has a school had 3 player's selected in the 1st 12 pick's of the same draft?.. Larry Johnson(#1).. Stacey Augmon(#9) and Greg Anthony(#12) of UNLV.. Who woulda thought that Augmon would be the last man standing out of the trio.!


brand, maggette and avery ?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> brand, maggette and avery ?


Close.. Brand(#1).. Langdon(#11).. Maggette(#13).. Avery(#14).. But.. One could argue that outta that class, only Brand and Maggette have had an impact in the league!.. Augmon.. LJ and Anthony all were starter's on playoff team's!


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>
> I officially stopped liking him when he started doing that stupid-looking "L" thing with his arms when he was on the Knicks. That was annoying as all hell.


what!? that was the best victory sign ever in the history of sports!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

LJ was the man. He was just a warrior. After his back problems, he redefined his game and became a 3pt shooter, and a helluva clutch shooter at that. Just a great basketball player and competitor. 

*BTW, 1990 UNLV = Best college team ever. I don't care about those old UCLA teams. Those Rebels would run Walton, Kareem ragged. No way they could keep up w/ them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Who remembers that big "L" he used to put up after hitting a 3?

-Petey


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> Larry Johnson was my favorite player of all time. i was a big fan of charlotte when he was there i liked him in NY too. and his performance in the eastern conference finals in 99 was outstanding. his 4pt game winning play vs. Indiana was one of the best cluch plays in the "history of western civilization"


I had the pleasure of being at the notorious four-point play game, and I must say that it was definitely the greatest basketball experience of my life. When LJ hit the shot, Madison Square Garden went WILD. I even downloaded the clip off of Kazaa.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

l.j is da man they retired his number at his old highschool out here


----------

